# Restaurants and Model Ships



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

While in Oslo recently some friends who knew that I was interested in ships took me to visit a restaurant in what used to be an old shipyard building. The name I think was Restaurant Louise.
Throughout the restaurant there were many ship models, mainly to scale and possibly models built in the shipyard and all in excellent condition as well as various parts of ships and ship construction tools. 
I spent so much time looking I nearly missed my meal.
The food was good as well.
Does anyone know other restaurants like this?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Don't know any others, but the restaurant you're speaking of is probably the "DS Louise" in the former Aker yard in Oslo. "DS" is the Norwegian equivalent of "SS." A web-ad here:http://www.dslouise.no/ There's some more pictures of the interiors to be had by clicking on "360° Visning" and some pictures of sculptures under "Kunst." Regards, Stein.


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

That is the place.


----------

